
The PNG that squished big - zdw
https://flak.tedunangst.com/post/the-png-that-squished-really-big
======
verisimilitudes
I always use exiftool to check for metadata in images I upload. I also
compress my PNGs with optipng which has a nice ''-strip all'' option that rids
the image of metadata, which you can then doublecheck with exiftool.

For file types you're not familiar with, you can simply open the file in a
text editor and check for the presence details you don't want in there. This
only works for checking, though.

